# Some pics of my new mice



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some pics of my new mice. let me know what you think  

IMG00361-20110306-2048 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

My broken Agouti girl (above)


IMG00411-20110306-2119 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

One of my black tan girls (above)


IMG00349-20110306-1040 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

( above) now the girl i bought her off thinks that this little girl is a seal point. but i cant see it myself? she is an all over sandy colour with 2 white splashes on her. She is not a smooth coat so im not really sure???? any input greatly appreciated 


IMG00377-20110306-2057 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00347-20110306-1038 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

( above) this little girl is meant to be an agouti. but she has a slightly tanned belly??? Is this normal for agoutis?? any input greatly appreciated. (you can see the colour of her belly better in the 2nd pic)

so these are just some of the new ones. any info on the colours would be greatly appreciated. all of them are 4 weeks old


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

A little agouti tan! What a sweet little mousie! Don`t know if there is a standard of such a colouring but it`s nice.  I`m more of a flat colour fan but I`ve had black tans and a dove tan of my own in the past.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lol im not sure. yea she is really sweet. i love the look of tans.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep last girl is an agouti tan, here some info on them
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... i_tan.html

not sure what the lighter girl is.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhh thankyou so much. with the girls coming from you i will have a nice collection of broken agouti girls!! 
the agouti tan i might put back to a black tan and see what i get. or a pure agouti. both could be interesting.  just a thought


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you know what her parents were? if you can work out the rough genertics you can guss what you will get. Allthough it will spoil the suprise  i just like genetics.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

her dad was a broken black tan longhaired astrex and her mum a satin agouti. soooo ummm not sure on the outcomes lol i guess maby more tans and maby a pure agouti. with a variety of long and short hair maby. should be nice babies anyway.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep should get some nice babies. Your A&T female to the agouti male from me i would think could probuce Agouti, Agout Tan, Black Tan and also Pieds of all as both should carry the one ressive spotting gene, allthough there is a higher chance of solids.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

cool lol sounds good to me. welll she is only 4 weeks old at the mo so guna be a whyle till i can breed from her. i have kept 2 black and tan males so just need to book the agouti male with you lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I adore agouti tans! What a little darling!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

They're lovely especially the long haired ones!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thankyou. they are all so different. love them lots


----------

